# Xbox One Discussion



## SockHead (May 21, 2013)

Who's getting one? What do you all think of the new xbox?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 21, 2013)

Probably not. lol


----------



## SockHead (May 21, 2013)

Yeah I'm iffy about it. I mean the 360 is still going strong why **** it up? Also its not backwards compatible and won't read used games so good luck with that microsoft lol


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2013)

I give it a solid Xbox One/10.


----------



## VillageDweller (May 21, 2013)

Don't you mean the new Watercooler?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2013)

I honestly think, even though they're doing pretty poorly when it comes to games at the moment, the best next-gen console is the WiiU, the the PS4, then the Xbox One. Thing that sucks for the PS4, is that it's rumored to be download only. Used games are a HUGE part of the gaming market and these guys are going to single-handedly destroy a huge chunk of the industry. I'm more likely to get a PS4 than an Xbox One. I'm not impressed. Also, none of the "trailers" are that enticing. With the PS4, we saw things like Second Sons. The only interesting thing here looked like COD: Ghosts, but 1) it's not an exclusive and 2) it's a Call of Duty game, which means it probably won't be all that different than every other COD game.


----------



## Sora (May 21, 2013)

Who knows really? I'm not getting one because I prefer Sony and Nintendo. I hope we get some clarity on it and the PS4 at E3. 

Oh and I really don't buy this "later this year" junk. I see it coming out early 2014.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 21, 2013)

Not able to read used games/backwards compatibility? Not worth my wallet.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Not able to read used games/backwards compatibility? Not worth my wallet.


Post of the Year.


----------



## Sora (May 21, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Not able to read used games/backwards compatibility? Not worth my wallet.



You tell them lol. I only hope our gamer tags and profiles will be transferred. It would stink to lose all of our friends and downloads.


----------



## Saith (May 21, 2013)

The system looks horrible. its hardly a "gaming" console. Its a TV cable box with internet. LOL the sports crap made me laugh so hard. They didnt even touch on the rumors have having to always be online or the "cant play used games" rumor. I'm an xbox guy, but i think im going to get a ps4 instead.


----------



## Tommytulip (May 21, 2013)

I don't like a lot of business decisions Microsoft makes with the Xbox (Paying for XBL, pushing Kinect so hard) and very few Xbox exclusive games have ever interested me. I'll probably never get one, especially if Xbox Live is still a paid thing and you still can't use even the most basic online features without it. I could rant about how Microsoft shouldn't charge for XBL all day so I'll just stop here...
(Also you have to pay XBL subscription cost over other services like Netflix just to use them. No thanks)


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 21, 2013)

Based on that conference I won't be going near this. It was pretty much aimed at sports loving Americans, both of which I am not. In terms of what they showed it's a Sky box that plays games?


----------



## Leonn (May 21, 2013)

Not impressed. it's just like i thought it would be, really expensive, and better graphics. nothing really new there. Next up, PS4, which i suspect to be the same thing, and if so, then i think the WiiU will be the best.


----------



## Lew (May 21, 2013)

Probably. But I'm not sure at the same time. I don't want to have to keep my 360 just to play its games because the One won't play it.


----------



## Trundle (May 21, 2013)

Stupidest name ever. Xbox One? What were they thinking?


----------



## Tommytulip (May 21, 2013)

Trundle said:


> Stupidest name ever. Xbox One? What were they thinking?


Yeah, I think this game might be even more confusing to people than Wii u. I get that they'll probably have a marketing slogan like "It's the ONE thing you'll need" but the name is kinda dumb.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 21, 2013)

Leonn said:


> Not impressed. it's just like i thought it would be, really expensive, and better graphics. nothing really new there. Next up, PS4, which i suspect to be the same thing, and if so, then i think the WiiU will be the best.



Sony has already revealed their PS4 months ago. Showed off some hardware and a good bit of games.
It was MUCH better than the BS Microsoft pulled today.

Expect Sony to own E3 this year, and Nintendo being up there too with their Directs.


----------



## Thunder (May 21, 2013)

Sora said:


> You tell them lol. I only hope our gamer tags and  profiles will be transferred. It would stink to lose all of our friends  and downloads.



http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/gamerscore-will-port-over-to-xbox-one




Saith said:


> The system looks horrible. its hardly a "gaming" console. Its a TV cable box with internet. LOL the sports crap made me laugh so hard. They didnt even touch on the rumors have having to always be online or the "cant play used games" rumor. I'm an xbox guy, but i think im going to get a ps4 instead.



[url=http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/05/21/xbox-one-doesnt-require-internet-connection?abthid=519bcae0af9d6f5043000037[/URL]]I've read multiple articles about the constant internet connection, and they've all disconfirmed it.

Additionally, one article I read states that you can play used games, but it may require a fee depending on whether it's been previously installed to someone's HDD or something like that.

Keep in mind E3 isn't too far off, hopefully by getting all this other stuff out of the way they can use the conference to focus more on games.

(Hopefully.)



Trundle said:


> Stupidest name ever. Xbox One? What were they thinking?




I like how of all the possible things to criticize the Xbox for, you chose the name. (Personally, I think the Wii U takes the cake.)


----------



## Officer Berri (May 21, 2013)

I won't be getting the system. I've been sitting here with my Xbox 360 mainly buying games I could have bought for PS3. I barely have any Xbox only games. I'm going to end up buying a PS3 because those exclusive titles were games I really wanted to play. Comparing the two systems, I should have just got a PS3 and gotten more fun out of it. |: As for this generation, maybe later on I'll get a PS4, but there's no way in heck I'm touching another Xbox system.


----------



## Trundle (May 21, 2013)

@Thunder: People will get the original Xbox and this new one mixed up. I'm sure it'll happen occasionally. (first xbox is sometimes referred to as xbox 1 and now there is xbox one) And the name, in my opinion, is just really stupid. Why can't they at least think of a cool name?


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Thunder (May 21, 2013)

There's not much wrong with the name "Xbox One", I do think they could've done better, though.


----------



## Sora (May 21, 2013)

Meh we would have made fun of any name they could come up with:

Xbox Next: Lets just wait for the NEXT one (hilarious I know)
Xbox 720: I mean the console is just a trick to make money (jk)
KineX: Woo more of that thing
Xbox Now: Then why don't we have it yet!?!
Xbox Evolution: So the xbox was actually a pokemon...
Xbox: Didn't we get this 12 years ago?


Any name they could have come up with would be hated on. Though I am surprised they chose something so unexpexted.


----------



## Trundle (May 21, 2013)

Justin said:


>



Well I guess the Atari 2600 beats these guys all out.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 21, 2013)

No sharing games with friends I'm afraid. 



> Wired got a look at Xbox One before today's big reveal, and they say that games will require installation to use. “On the new Xbox, all game discs are installed to the HDD to play,” Microsoft told them.
> 
> But games will be tied to an Xbox Live account, Wired reveals—or else you'd just be able to pass games around to everyone you know. And if you want to link a game to a second account, you'll have to pay a fee.





> When you sell the game on Microsoft will deactivate your install, meaning the next purchaser won't have to pay the second-user fee. You won't, however, be able to share a single copy of a game with your friends.


----------



## Tommytulip (May 21, 2013)

Sora said:


> Meh we would have made fun of any name they could come up with:
> 
> Xbox Next: Lets just wait for the NEXT one (hilarious I know)
> Xbox 720: I mean the console is just a trick to make money (jk)
> ...



While any name would be made fun of, if only at first until people get used to it, I di think any of those names (besides KineX) would've been better than One. I think it may suffer some of the same Wii u name confusion.
But the name isn't really important. It's the games and so far, they showed nothing that has me remotely interested.


----------



## Sora (May 21, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> No sharing games with friends I'm afraid.



Wait so you tell Microsoft you're selling it and they deactivate it from your account. Hmm thats pretty neat, at least they still aknowledge pre-owned games.


----------



## NinjanaMin (May 21, 2013)

Microsoft literally broke my heart....
I would have possibly got it if they didnt stop backwards compatibility or used games......
But they have said they will still be releasing 360 games for many years to come.
Hell have no fury like me without new games from the Fable or Saints row franchise.....


----------



## Mr. L (May 21, 2013)

I kinda like how Microsoft added the fee to second hand and used games, just think about it for a second.

You can borrow games from your friend and download them onto your system for a fee that is less than the cost of the game.

Also, it'll run Gamestop out of business, which is another plus.

But either way it's not like I'm going to buy one. The 360 is just terrible.


----------



## Sora (May 21, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> I kinda like how Microsoft added the fee to second hand and used games, just think about it for a second.
> 
> You can borrow games from your friend and download them onto your system for a fee that is less than the cost of the game.
> 
> ...



Did you even read the original post about resale? There's no second hand fee because it'll deactivate from their account. I can't believe you want gamestop out of buisness. Shame on you.


----------



## Grawr (May 21, 2013)

I'm not impressed whatsoever with this new Xbox just yet. I guess I was expecting something more? We'll see, I suppose. 

At the end of the day, it's the games that will sell me on the system. Not so much the "media box" stuff.


----------



## Thunder (May 21, 2013)

This article states that there are no fees for used games

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO BELIEVE ANYMORE.


----------



## Leonn (May 21, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Sony has already revealed their PS4 months ago. Showed off some hardware and a good bit of games.
> It was MUCH better than the BS Microsoft pulled today.
> 
> Expect Sony to own E3 this year, and Nintendo being up there too with their Directs.



WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED!?! lol, i guess i'll have to search that later.


----------



## Mr. L (May 21, 2013)

Sora said:


> Did you even read the original post about resale? There's no second hand fee because it'll deactivate from their account. I can't believe you want gamestop out of buisness. Shame on you.



Wow, you actually like Gamestop? A company that rips you off with their insanely low trade in prices and horrible customer service?

I'd much rather buy my games from another store that actually deserves my money rather than the idiots that run Gamestops.

Shame on you.


----------



## Sora (May 21, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Wow, you actually like Gamestop? A company that rips you off with their insanely low trade in prices and horrible customer service?
> 
> I'd much rather buy my games from another store that actually deserves my money rather than the idiots that run Gamestops.
> 
> Shame on you.



Ok hold the phone a hole. No need to look down on me because I actually go to a good GS. I really don't care if your gamestops suck but don't be rude to me about it. Mine has good service and I don't really trade in anymore so it suits me perfectly. 

Sorry your life is so terrible. Please keep on topic k?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 21, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Wow, you actually like Gamestop? A company that rips you off with their insanely low trade in prices and horrible customer service?
> 
> I'd much rather buy my games from another store that actually deserves my money rather than the idiots that run Gamestops.
> 
> Shame on you.



I have friends who work in Gamestop stores, but I also agree.

Gamestop rips you off at the end of the day.


----------



## Mr. L (May 21, 2013)

Sora said:


> Ok hold the phone a hole. No need to look down on me because I actually go to a good GS. I really don't care if your gamestops suck but don't be rude to me about it. Mine has good service and I don't really trade in anymore so it suits me perfectly.
> 
> Sorry your life is so terrible. Please keep on topic k?



I laugh at you drones that eat the **** corporate giants put on your plate.

At least Gallows realizes what Gamestop truly boils down to.


----------



## Sora (May 21, 2013)

K listen up ass hole. I don't know where you crawled out of but please if you MUST satisfy your horrible ADD and talk bad to me, please PM me. I really don't think you are staying on topic.


----------



## Mr. L (May 21, 2013)

Sora said:


> K listen up ass hole. I don't know where you crawled out of but please if you MUST satisfy your horrible ADD and talk bad to me, please PM me. I really don't think you are staying on topic.



How does it feel defending a company that doesn't value you in any way, shape, or form, and just thinks of you as a dollar sign?

BEEP! NOW SERVING CUSTOMER #43598 OF 43539850. Just some more money in Scrooge McDuck's giant ****ing money bin

Also, are you really bringing mental disorders into this? I actually know people on this board with ADD. At least think before you type.


----------



## AndyB (May 21, 2013)

Sora said:


> K listen up ass hole. I don't know where you crawled out of but please if you MUST satisfy your horrible ADD and talk bad to me, please PM me. I really don't think you are staying on topic.



Okay, you now listen, you've cursed over multiple posts, insulted one another. Over what? The business plan of GameStop... 
And you think posting is going to help any more than them posting? 
Cut it out, right now.


----------



## gorgonara (May 21, 2013)

The presentation pretty much boiled down to, lets explain/demonstrate kinect again, nintendogs with guns, and FOOTBAW IT PLAYS FOOTBAW!!

What I actually think of the console? As someone sitting on the poverty line im morally opposed to it.

1. Rather than giving people the option of buying a kinect peripheral, they stick it in the box and rack up the price, forcing you to get kinect regardless of whether your that stoked or even want to use the add-on.
2. To use the console it needs to be online at least once a day. As someone who sometimes cant afford internet for days at a time, screw that. Oh, and you need to access online to register your games so you can play them, which really deserves its own point really...
3. All games you buy, come with a code, that you register to "unlock" that game. You cant re-sell xbox games now. And if say I want to give away my game to a friend, they have to buy their own code, which is costed at the same price as as the actual game. So full price at ?40. Which is more in dollars I think? But anyway that is probably the most evil, money-grabbing thing I have ever seen a video games company do.
4. And they're keeping the online subscription thing.

So yeah, I dont care how powerful it is, or what great exclusives it gets, SCREW. THE. XBOX. I can only see rich white soccer moms buying this anal burp of a console. And when it burns i will sit down with sony and nintendo and cook s'mores over its melting corpse.

I have strong opinions. （￣へ￣）


----------



## Hey Listen! (May 21, 2013)

Weeeeellll.  It did kinda punch the PS4 in the face from what I've heard.  But hey.  We'll see which won beats the other.


----------



## gorgonara (May 21, 2013)

Hey said:


> Weeeeellll.  It did kinda punch the PS4 in the face from what I've heard.  But hey.  We'll see which won beats the other.



The PS4 hasn't even been revealed yet yo.

Although i worry for nintendo, despite the 3ds XL being the best handheld ever made imo, the wii u is chronically underselling and has the output power of a xbox 360, which normally i wouldnt mind a weak console, because its the games that make it, but the wii u has only got a handful at the moment with little in the pipeline. Smash bros and Pikmin have me excited but i do worry for the little guy.

It could do a complete turnaround once it has some good games on it, and the console has dropped in price. The first wii completely outsold the ps3 and 360 because of its cheapness and great titles, despite being weaker so idk.

*shrugems* (~￣▽￣)~

im excited for the ps4 tho


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 21, 2013)

Hey said:


> Weeeeellll.  It did kinda punch the PS4 in the face from what I've heard.  But hey.  We'll see which won beats the other.






gorgonara said:


> The PS4 hasn't even been revealed yet yo.



You guys must have missed the stuff Sony revealed a few months ago.
They didn't show everything about the console like Microsoft did today, but Sony has shown what their console can do, the controller, and a good bit of games.

I feel Microsoft is really getting up on a high place with this console and might not expect the drop they're going to have. Regardless people are still going to buy the console, there are people out there who eat anything up. But I don't expect it'll do well early into it's life.
People are pretty upset with the used games fee(Which is retail fee. You have to pay retail price to just play a used game.)

We'll see, but so far a lot of people are really upset with what Microsoft has announced today.


----------



## Ashtot (May 21, 2013)

gorgonara said:


> The presentation pretty much boiled down to, lets explain/demonstrate kinect again, nintendogs with guns, and FOOTBAW IT PLAYS FOOTBAW!!
> 
> What I actually think of the console? As someone sitting on the poverty line im morally opposed to it.
> 
> ...



I actually agree with you.

I think they should have called it the Xbox VCR. I think it suits it pretty well.

I don't even buy new games so if there isn't a way to get used games than I'm immediately out, not to mention all of the other details that make the Xbox One kind of terrible.


----------



## gorgonara (May 21, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> You guys must have missed the stuff Sony revealed a few months ago.



It was just sneaky peakies and "hey out controller has a touch pad"

i'd hardly call that a reveal yo. And even tho i know nothing about the ps4 im still betting on it for this generation.

ALSO, while were at it why is everything these days all black and shiny and sleek and looks like something from minority report? And the menus gotta be all fancy and monochrome and look like a car advert. I like my consoles brightly coloured and covered in stickers.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 21, 2013)

Well yeah, I agree that it was more sneak peaks than actual full fledged reveals, but it was STILL better than Microsoft's crap today.

I'll take my old man with lovely eyes over COD Dogs any day.


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2013)




----------



## gorgonara (May 21, 2013)

tellem how it is nancy


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

Justin said:


>



brb laughing


----------



## Saith (May 21, 2013)

Check it out, guys!

http://kotaku.com/you-will-be-able-to-trade-xbox-one-games-online-micros-509140825


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 21, 2013)

That's a pretty crappy work around.

If they really didn't care about people using used games, they wouldn't have used the activation codes at all.


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2013)

I'm not impressed with it, they haven't made enough changes, and some of the changes they have made aren't great.
They're putting too much emphasis on being able to watch tv and music and blue rays on it when I'm just interested in the gaming capabilities.


----------



## -Aaron (May 21, 2013)

No sharing games? That's horse manure.
What happens if there's a gathering of people?
You just bring your entire Xbox instead of the game disc?
Does that mean we need to plug a new Xbox each time we want to play a new game?


----------



## Goran (May 22, 2013)

I didn't watch the reveal but I read the list of features and such. 
And I must say the more I read the lower my already extremely low chance of getting it gets. 
I give the Xbox One a .1% chance of being bought by me ever.
They should stop making gaming more and more of a chore.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

Well, either way, the One isn't going to be too popular. Depends on what Sony brings to the board.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 22, 2013)

Nigel said:


> They're putting too much emphasis on being able to watch tv and music and blue rays on it when I'm just interested in the gaming capabilities.



Exactly this.
They're trying so hard to be the one console that offers all of this pointless crap. The percentage of people who want any of the stuff they've shown is not high enough for them to be focusing on it, so why?

Plus they're so obsessed with Kinect that anything that they could have made really well, they ruined by integrating their crappy motion/voice control into it.


----------



## Torotix (May 22, 2013)

This is really interesting, I just don't see this console taking off at all with the limitations that are being thrown around. Will this xbox one be discontinued early on for a newer version that takes away some of the limitations? I just don't believe they would send out a console like that. 

I suppose microsoft are trying to get rid of the home console and try to implement a home center type deal that is for everything. At least that's what I've gotten from watching absolutely none of the conference and just reading this thread?


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 22, 2013)

Basically... Haha!

Also the TV service shown is only available in America and you need to buy a peripheral to use it. Mess!



> A release sent to VG247 this evening confirms that Live TV with Kinect navigation, Live TV with One Guide, Trending, and NFL on Xbox will only be available in North America at launch. The release added that Microsoft anticipates a global roll-out over time.
> 
> As shown in the Microsoft reveal stream, and confirmed in the release, “Live TV will require a supported receiver device with HDMI output,” which is sold separately.


----------



## Nigel (May 22, 2013)

I don't know if they realize but people don't care about kinect navigation, nobody uses it.

It's a novelty.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 22, 2013)

What bothers me is this...what happens if you xbox one gets damaged or stolen? Not only are you our the money that the xbox cost but now you have to consider buying all the games all over again. I hope they save the game data to your profile and not xbox itself. At least that way the ones who are buying it won't have to re-buy everything.


----------



## Gandalf (May 22, 2013)

Still to early to call it. Both sony and microsoft had a pretty basic reveal and both are going to have to come out guns blazing at e3 to get the upper hand. Microsoft just let the rumours on their next gen console circulate for to long and had a lot of hate and scepticism going in.

Feel free to shoot me down on this but I don't think that sony is going to be the saviour of pre owned games that everyone is hoping for. All they've said is that they wont block pre owned games and then skipped around the question. Just a bit less than microsoft saying there will be extra fees.

I know this isn't really a comparison thread but if anyone out there has already settled 100% on buying an xbox one (given they're not buying all 3 consoles) then they either live for ms exclusives or love sports.


----------



## Leonn (May 22, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> Still to early to call it. Both sony and microsoft had a pretty basic reveal and both are going to have to come out guns blazing at e3 to get the upper hand. Microsoft just let the rumours on their next gen console circulate for to long and had a lot of hate and scepticism going in.
> 
> Feel free to shoot me down on this but I don't think that sony is going to be the saviour of pre owned games that everyone is hoping for. All they've said is that they wont block pre owned games and then skipped around the question. Just a bit less than microsoft saying there will be extra fees.
> 
> I know this isn't really a comparison thread but if anyone out there has already settled 100% on buying an xbox one (given they're not buying all 3 consoles) then they either live for ms exclusives or love sports.



Why would anyone attempt to shoot down a white wizard!??!??!


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 22, 2013)

Most likely won't be getting it. I never really liked Xbox to begin with. Although a few of the features on Xbox One are innovative, I honestly must say take out the Kinect and what do you have? *A brick.* I mean these consoles should be for gaming. It's cool and all to cut out the middle man, (the remote), and just turn on the T.V. but if I came to my Xbox I'd game, not watch T.V. Let's be realistic. Might I add, I did like the multitask feature but I believe PS4 is getting that too in a social route. Sony and Nintendo have the right idea. Yea they are adding more features to make the console more social but isn't that what gamers want nowadays? I applaud Sony for it's social aspect that it is bringing to the table, especially the streaming. I always wanted to stream and now I can without the extra gear. 

And might I add, to all the people saying "no backwards compatible, no buy" why would you sell your old console to begin with? You'd get like 150 or something dollars for it on a good day. Just keep it. We all want our dream fulfilled of it being true but let's be real, the more advance the tech gets, the less likely the older discs will comply with it. 

EDIT: Also I mean discs specifically with backwards compatibility. If you mean achievements/trophies and what not, I'm with you on that. As far as we know only Sony is doing so as of now.


----------



## Looneytunesfanatic (May 22, 2013)

TheUnbornNobodyX said:


> Most likely won't be getting it. I never really liked Xbox to begin with. Although a few of the features on Xbox One are innovative, I honestly must say take out the Kinect and what do you have? *A brick.* I mean these consoles should be for gaming. It's cool and all to cut out the middle man, (the remote), and just turn on the T.V. but if I came to my Xbox I'd game, not watch T.V. Let's be realistic. Might I add, I did like the multitask feature but I believe PS4 is getting that too in a social route. Sony and Nintendo have the right idea. Yea they are adding more features to make the console more social but isn't that what gamers want nowadays? I applaud Sony for it's social aspect that it is bringing to the table, especially the streaming. I always wanted to stream and now I can without the extra gear.
> 
> And might I add, to all the people saying "no backwards compatible, no buy" why would you sell your old console to begin with? You'd get like 150 or something dollars for it on a good day. Just keep it. We all want our dream fulfilled of it being true but let's be real, the more advance the tech gets, the less likely the older discs will comply with it.
> 
> EDIT: Also I mean discs specifically with backwards compatibility. If you mean achievements/trophies and what not, I'm with you on that. As far as we know only Sony is doing so as of now.



i think as technology grows, we should be able to see more backwards compatability.


----------



## Cardbored (May 22, 2013)

Name sucks. Design sucks. From what I've heard it's trying to be an all-in-one kind of thing. No reason to get it unless you're a Halo/Gears of War fan.


----------



## runekey (May 22, 2013)

No backwards compatibility with discs or XBLA titles.
Fee for used games or game transfers.
Possible always-on connection requirement.

No thanks. I already have a cable box and a DVR.


----------



## Anna (May 22, 2013)

I sold my xbox elite and moved to PS3, So I probably won't get it I find (on cod) a lot of younger players who are irritating so I prefer PS3


----------



## Tommytulip (May 22, 2013)

Nigel said:


> I don't know if they realize but people don't care about kinect navigation, nobody uses it.
> 
> It's a novelty.



Yeah. Anything I could get to in menus using kinect I could do much faster and easier with a controller. Plus I don't have to talk at my TV which is just silly looking.


----------



## Cardbored (May 22, 2013)

Relevant:
Gif snip.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 22, 2013)

^ Amazing!


----------



## Tommytulip (May 22, 2013)

That GIF is the best thing I've seen all day.


----------



## AndyB (May 22, 2013)

As funny as the gif may be, watch the language in them. We have censors for a reason, don't try to bypass them.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 22, 2013)

Haven't seen anything impress me about the One so far other than the ability to switch things on the fly and matchmake while playing a different game. Waiting for them to iron out the final details, but regardless I have no intention of purchasing the console. I'm wondering what they'll bring to the table at E3, they'll really need something to recover from "TV" and the general lack of exclusives for the Xbox.


----------



## Gandalf (May 23, 2013)

Tom said:


> Haven't seen anything impress me about the One so far other than the ability to switch things on the fly and matchmake while playing a different game. Waiting for them to iron out the final details, but regardless I have no intention of purchasing the console. I'm wondering what they'll bring to the table at E3, they'll really need something to recover from "TV" and the general lack of exclusives for the Xbox.



Lack of exclusives? What about the 15 exclusives coming within a year of launch?


----------



## AndyB (May 23, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> Lack of exclusives? What about the 15 exclusives coming within a year of launch?



He's talking about the Xbox systems as a whole. Original and 360 were known for having _some_ exclusives, and they weren't all that super at times.


----------



## Gandalf (May 23, 2013)

AndyB said:


> He's talking about the Xbox systems as a whole. Original and 360 were known for having _some_ exclusives, and they weren't all that super at times.



Fair call, that's my bad.

Everything seems to be hanging on the price right now. Fingers crossed that this years e3 delivers.


----------



## Leonn (May 23, 2013)

Oh yeahhhh E3, i'm hoping allot for them..................(nintendo nintendo nintendo nintendo nintendo nintendo)


----------



## Nigel (May 23, 2013)

Nintendo won't be at e3


----------



## Leonn (May 23, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Nintendo won't be at e3



OH CONTRAIRE! FLOOR PLAN, WEST HALL,  http://www.mapyourshow.com/shows/index.cfm?show_id=e313 they will also have a direct on june 11 discussing some of this years ineup and such


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2013)

Leonn said:


> OH CONTRAIRE! FLOOR PLAN, WEST HALL,  http://www.mapyourshow.com/shows/index.cfm?show_id=e313 they will also have a direct on june 11 discussing some of this years ineup and such



They're not doing a major presentation.


----------



## Leonn (May 24, 2013)

oath2order said:


> They're not doing a major presentation.



their major presentation will be the direct lol


----------



## AndyB (May 24, 2013)

But is the Xbox One thread, please stay on topic.


----------



## Gandalf (May 29, 2013)

How does everyone feel about the new kinect? Not really sure I like how it always has to be connected.. Seems like something I would never use for gaming or cruising about menus.

Big fan of the new controller though, that's one thing they got right.

(trying to revive the thread lol)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 30, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> How does everyone feel about the new kinect? Not really sure I like how it always has to be connected.. Seems like something I would never use for gaming or cruising about menus.
> 
> Big fan of the new controller though, that's one thing they got right.
> 
> (trying to revive the thread lol)



Maybe I'm just dumb and ignore the hell out of my 360, but what's different about the controller? It looks the same to me.


----------



## Hiro (May 30, 2013)

I am really skeptical about it, and since it's rumored to be really expensive i can't see myself buying it (unless the price drops and some good games are released).


----------



## Sheep (May 30, 2013)

I might get it.

It all depends on the Exclusives.  I'll have that horrible feeling of "I'm ruining video games" if i do give in though.


----------



## Gandalf (May 31, 2013)

Tom said:


> Maybe I'm just dumb and ignore the hell out of my 360, but what's different about the controller? It looks the same to me.



They didn't change much at all. They really just fine tuned the 360 controller and gave it a new layout. That's one of the reasons I like it; it's just a basic console controller with no bells or whistles. Best controller to use with a pc also so I'm glad they didn't try to reinvent it or anything.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 31, 2013)

wrong thing, didnt mean to post this.

Well, while this post is here, might as well put something in it.

If the price of the games is lowered enough, and the sales of used games mostly goes to the devs instead of microsoft, I really don't mind the used games and DRM thing. Still wont get one though.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not buying it. I'm selling my Xbox 360 and my 500gb PS3 with almost all Asscreed games should be here Wednesday. I think overall Playstation has a much better selection than Xbox for my money.


----------



## TheObscure (Jun 2, 2013)

Furry Sparks said:


> I really don't mind the used games and DRM thing. Still wont get one though.



"I really don't care about my consumer rights."


----------



## froggy (Jun 8, 2013)

Im gettin it. it looks beast


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 20, 2013)

Microsoft very nearly redeemed themselves with their latest announcement. Still on the rocks though about getting the new console - If it was in the $499-$540 I might put a little bit more thought to it, not all to keen on it at the moment though.

Glad overall that they actually listened and changed their policies. Some kind of kudos for that I guess.


----------



## Cardbored (Jun 21, 2013)

They only did it once they saw the number of preorders for the Xbox One.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 21, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> They only did it once they saw the number of preorders for the Xbox One.




Which was zero?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 21, 2013)

Unless they have a huge price drop on this console, I still won't be getting it.

I'm glad that the consumers made it clear that they were not happy with what they were doing, and that Microsoft learned that people won't just buy it because you say a new COD and Halo will be on it.

But the fact they tried it in the first place isn't something people should forget.


----------



## MadCake (Jun 30, 2013)

My basic reaction to E3:
"NOW Microsoft realizes Xbox one is going to fail in the market, I might just add some points to my faith In humanity."
Seriously though, Knowing the internet, people are going to be flinging their money at Microsoft (Screw you, Bill gates) for a ripoff console that has no real renovation.
Not Going to be able to play my used games, Unless I have to pay a fee?
Oh god why. If xbox one was released then the main audience would be spoiled rotten CHILDREN knowing how much of your dollars you have to fling at these greedy little- -Shot by moderators-

- - - Post Merge - - -



froggy said:


> Im gettin it. it looks beast



...You call paying fees just to play used games, NO BACKWARDS COMPATABILITY, Keeping the subscription, No GOOD changes whatsoever, and Bill Gates BEAST?
-Facepalm-


----------



## Nigel (Jun 30, 2013)

MadCake said:


> My basic reaction to E3:
> "NOW Microsoft realizes Xbox one is going to fail in the market, I might just add some points to my faith In humanity."
> Seriously though, Knowing the internet, people are going to be flinging their money at Microsoft (Screw you, Bill gates) for a ripoff console that has no real renovation.
> Not Going to be able to play my used games, Unless I have to pay a fee?
> ...



There are no used game fees now


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow that sure is one fancy toaster!


----------



## chillv (Aug 13, 2013)

I am not buying it nor am I buying a PS4. I will stick with my Wii U. Most of the time when I buy an xbox or ps system, rarely play them because of my nintendo system.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 21, 2013)

I literally just got my XBOX 360. Without backwards compatibility, it's not worth it. Plus, the Kinect is crap. Even if you don't need it, why does it have to come with it? Ugh, I'd hate seeing my mom spend so much money on something that ends up being bad. :/


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I literally just got my XBOX 360. Without backwards compatibility, it's not worth it. Plus, the Kinect is crap. Even if you don't need it, why does it have to come with it? Ugh, I'd hate seeing my mom spend so much money on something that ends up being bad. :/



I barely play my XBOX 360. I feel bad, my brother and I may trade it in for something better.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Wow, you actually like Gamestop? A company that rips you off with their insanely low trade in prices and horrible customer service?
> 
> I'd much rather buy my games from another store that actually deserves my money rather than the idiots that run Gamestops.
> 
> Shame on you.





@You and Gallows: LOL, what are you, like the two people on earth that dislike gamestop?  Think about it.  Would you let people trade games back the same or higher price than the buying price?  Sadly, that's not how economy works.  If you finish it though and return it within a time limit with the receipt, you can get your money back, or so I've heard.  And the customer service is great.  They can answer pretty much any question about gaming, and they'll be honest about which things suck and which things are great too.  That's at least the way the stores operate where I am.  You really had no right to get on this guy's back.  And you want gamestop to shut down and millions of people lose their jobs?  How shallow.


As for the XboxOne.  Even though I love Nintendo the most, I was almost dumb enough to preorder the XboxOne.  When I asked to preorder it the guy stopped me and told me that the PS4 is going to be a lot better, so I preordered it instead.  Everyone's going to be biased and dislike it though, even me, because this is an AC forum, and AC was made by NINTENDO.


----------



## Cardbored (Aug 25, 2013)

If I was going to get an Xbox One it would be for the exclusives. Since there aren't many (that interest me), I'm going with a PS4. When it's cheaper.


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 27, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> If I was going to get an Xbox One it would be for the exclusives. Since there aren't many (that interest me), I'm going with a PS4. When it's cheaper.



If I was going to get either of them, I would not be making the decision based on a $50 price difference.


----------



## Cardbored (Aug 27, 2013)

That isn't why I'm getting a PS4. If the PS4 was more expensive I would still get it over an Xbox. Also when I said 'cheaper' I was referring to when the price drops down a few years from now.


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 28, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> That isn't why I'm getting a PS4. If the PS4 was more expensive I would still get it over an Xbox. Also when I said 'cheaper' I was referring to when the price drops down a few years from now.



I getcha. There's a few exclusives for xbox though that I just can't turn my back to, waiting for a price drop may just be the thing to do.


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 2, 2013)

Justin said:


> I give it a solid Xbox One/10.



I lol'd 

I won't be getting the Xbox One because* I don't want a kinect for anything EVER*. I'm bummed they have the exclusive rights to Forza Motorsport, Ryse, Spark, and Sunset Overdrive, but it's not enough for me to shell out $500. PS4 simply has way better value, far more interesting titles (imo), *better policies,* and is just making a better effort to please the *gamer*. Looks crazy cool, is $100 less, and um The Order: 1886.

I also have zero interest in the all-in-one nonsense. I don't need it to control my whole media everythingness, and in fact, I don't want it to. Irritating. 

I am, however, planning on getting a Wii U. Need more Pikminz  !! Plus, that $50 price drop is mighty attractive. And, like many of you, I'm banking on an Animal Crossing Wii U title. 

So, no, Micro$oft--you can't have my money. GTA V for my 360, then I'm divorcing ya.


----------



## CharmingBerry (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm going with Xbox One but I'm not getting it upon launch. So far none of the exclusives for either the Xbox One or PS4 look that great. I'm most excited for Destiny but that's available on current gens so I see no need to buy at launch. Maybe after more games are announced and the prices drop I might opt for PS4 if they have better games but I doubt it. Xbox is kind of holding me at gunpoint because of Halo but if Destiny is good, I might be able to drop Halo for it as the last game was a bit disappointing (in terms of multiplayer).


----------



## Animedan (Nov 24, 2013)

I think there is one thing that needs to be said about Xbox One. http://kiroviflg.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/xbox-one-meme.png


----------



## Caucas (Nov 26, 2013)

I bought my other half the Xbox one since hes a massive Xbox fan. The graphics is really good on it and the voice control etc also the kinect is awesome. However you cant Skype video call while you are playing a game and the on party chat theres still alot of work to be done. Its just basically more updated. Nothing that really stands out about it. The remote is much more comfortable though. Apperently they are still working on it though so who knows? But I think the PS4 will make more money by the looks of it. 

To be honest im still happy with my Xbox 360  
Feel free to add me! Gamertag: elricarda


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 7, 2013)

My brother is getting an Xbox One for Christmas and I am so jealous I could cry ?_? Although I don't even know whether I want an Xbox One or a PS4 first lol. I'm happy with my 360, but still >.< I want the new Fable game!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and if anyone wants to add me on the 360, gamertag is spanishquerida


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Jan 3, 2014)

I have an Xbox One and in all honesty so far I think it's great. It's fair to say I expected more features but many have been put on hold to improve stability which is a good thing really.

In terms of the using of the console it takes some getting used to but after swearing blind I wouldn't use the kinect commands I've now using them frequently and finding them extremely useful. I was worried I'd regret my purchase but after using it for a week or so I'm really enjoying it and it's features. I may plug in the TV and see what the TV service is like using it tonight


----------



## n64king (Jun 19, 2014)

Target offers 2 free tins of peanuts when you buy that UFC game. DLC? Pfft who needs that when you can get peanuts


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Oct 9, 2014)

They took away the Forza free game apparently it was a demo and expired but it never said the date anywhere


----------



## Toeto (Oct 13, 2014)

I have my 360 for a couple of months now so


----------



## Vickytoria (Nov 3, 2014)

*I got my Xbox one sunset overdrive bundle yesterday :$*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 3, 2014)

Vickytoria said:


> *I got my Xbox one sunset overdrive bundle yesterday :$*



How are you liking Sunset Overdrive?


----------

